# retaining fog



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Likely some here have had experience with this... If a small room has two points of entry and is meant to be filled with low fog to make a bog room, and understanding that moisture helps adhere fog, could a dampened fine mesh fabric be set as a door of sorts at those points and hold in much of the fog? Or is it hopeless and fog will likely continue to pour out of the entries regardless? My concern isn't so much to avoid spillout into the adjoining rooms, but to keep the bog effect as much as possible.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't know that the dampened cloth will help any, but you might consider a few other things.
Put a raised lip around the door, maybe a ramp and a shortened door, this gives a physical wall to help retain the fog.
Use a fog chiller, the chilled fog is heavy so it will want to stay low rather than rise up and dissipate, that, along with a raised lip or ramps leading down into and up out of the bog will help keep it in place.
You might also consider using small fans pointing into the room from both doors, that would help keep the fog in the room and swirling around a bit.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I left.out that I will use a large home built fog chiller that Froggys owner suggests, laying the output line as a corrugated length running alongside a dampened rock wall for around 10 ft and the floor will be shredded mulch on dirt, all dampened, with there being a safely angled lip or berm at the entrance and exit to create a shallow valley in the room to both retain the fog and give the cold and visual sensation of stepping into a shallow bog. The mesh curtained idea I am proposing would hopefully assist in deeper retention (if the fog fills up beyond the berm) and maybe reduce any breezes that could displace the fog.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Probably not very fitting as far as the "look" of it, but maybe plastic strip doorways, like you see in warehouses. I've fogged out our warehouse, and the 10 foot wide by 8 foot tall plastic strip door kept almost all but a few wisps from getting into the other warehouse. Condensation might make it a bit slimey, lol.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I think you are going about this wrong. You want a bog feel meaning no fog in the air, only on the ground. So you want an open top room and mesh sides above 3 feet to let the dissipating fog out. The lower area needs to be covered and protected. You need wind breaks around to keep the fog from being disturbed but I would use the camo netting for walls so it can breathe and dissipate. I would also fog on two sides with the chiller and a y fitting and put inline duct fans into the tubes to make sure the fog gets pulled into both sides.


----------

